# What would you do with an abundance of sweet corn?



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been blessed with an over abundance of sweet corn this year and am to the point where I no longer know what to do with it. I've frozen enough corn and creamed corn to feed my family for two years, I've dehydrated dozens of ears, and I've given away as much as I could. I live in town, so no livestock to feed it to. I hate for it to go to waste. So, does anyone have any good ideas? Any recipes would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd invite a whole bunch of friends over, light a big bonfire and put the ears next to a keg of beer so people can grab an ear and toss it on the fire.. 

Nothing better in the fall than sharing a fire with friends for a beers & ears get together... I used to do this years ago... Always a blast..


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

What about making real cornbread and then freezing the bread for later use. Yummy with some beans on a cold winter day.

Popcorn?


----------



## Jimmy silver (Aug 31, 2012)

I cut it off the cob and freeze it. And save a little too mix with water and yeast ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

You could can a bunch also. It's nice to have if you need it for a quick meal. Not as good as frozen, but still ok.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Dry the whole works.It will keep pretty well and you can use it for parched corn and other uses.You may also be able to bring some to the local food pantry.Too much corn is a good problem you have there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Corn relish canned. It's really good, I make it with sweet peppers instead of green.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

can up some more next years crop may fail . we are blessed with a cannery for residents to use ,I love the machine that takes the kernels off the cob and the HUGE pressure canners


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just love hominy and always wanted to make some but never have. If it's something you would use I'd go for it.Wish I could tell you how but it should be easy to find online.
We also make corn or onion fritters. They're great.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I see a lot of corn chowder in your future. 

Put an add up at the local cannery or farm supply store saying that you have excess corn and would be willing to trade it for other produce. 

If you don't know what else to do with it and are completely done, maybe post it on freecycle?


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

corn potato chowder Yum!


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I ended up canning up a bunch of corn relish-I sure hope my family likes it, and donated just under 10 dozen ears to the local soup kitchen.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

jkhs said:


> donated just under 10 dozen ears to the local soup kitchen.


:goodjob:
:clap:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bottle it!


----------

